# Juicing raw cannabis...the pathway to healing!



## KineBoisin420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not sure if people have discussed this much on RIU, but nothing came up when I did a search, so here goes...

I've been dealing with a painful and debilitating inflammation-based auto-immune disease for over a decade, and have been on a number of harmful medications to try and dampen the symptoms, with limited effect and lots of side effects.

I had been reading up on CBD for a few years, and was aware it had strong anti-inflammatory effects, working at the systemic level, instead of simply symptom management. After a really bad flareup, I was having terrible side effects from the combo of Methotrexate and Prednisone, and I asked my GP about trying out a new med, Sativex, as it was reported to have 1:1 THC/CBD ratio and was the only thing "canna related" that my doc was willing to prescribe me. Using Sativex, I was able to bring the flare down and wean off of the Metho/Pred combo, and I was convinced of CBD's effect on my system, but the cost to keep medicating with Sativex was out of the stratosphere, and no insurance company would cover it for me.

I knew there had to be a better way...

In 2010, I came across the website of California doctor, William Courtney, who advocates the raw juicing of cannabis, specifically strains high in CBD (Cannabidiol). I watched a video he produced, called Leaf: The Power of Raw Cannabis and the woman featured in the video had rheumatoid arthritis (among other conditions). Her testimonial to the power of juicing raw cannabis was so powerful on me, that I decided there was no harm for me to try this myself. I was getting desperate for a better solution than my current health/med regime.

I began asking around at my local dispensary for organic-grown raw leaf material that I could juice, but I got lots of sideways looks, but no progress on finding a reliable source. I knew then that the only way I could make this happen for me, was to take matters into my own hands, and grow my own CBD-dominant organic leaf.

In 2011, I grabbed some Cannatonic seeds from my local seed bank (thats all there was at the time that had reported phenos with high CBD), and worked away until I found a CBD-dom pheno out of the batch, one that would become the foundation of my juicing regime. I've since gone into new strains, ones with better taste and higher CBD ratios, as more breeders get into CBD-dom offerings.

I've been juicing raw cannabis off and on for the better part of the last two years. I started out creating concentrated "canna-shots" similar to what you'd do at a wheatgrass bar, with a little bit of carrot to cut the taste. I'd do a shot every 3-4 hours. After about a month on this regime, I really began noticing change in my body, with my disease, and in general.

I started documenting the change, taking photographs of inflamed hands and feet (only external areas that really show the damage of the disease to others), and the progress was undeniable. After about 4 months of this regime, I was able to eliminate all medications that I had been previously been taking over the past decade, 100%. 

I've been on an incredible journey of healing since then, and my juicing regime has evolved into a full-spectrum daily vegetable juicing regime, that includes a handful of cannabis leaves, used as a green, amongst other vegetables, such as carrots, beets, celery, kale, cucumbers, spinach, ginger, etc...

When the documentary, "Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead" came out, I had been already on my healing path a while, but watching the movie really confirmed what I was doing.

I continue on this day, and have enjoyed a long-term remission, and remain med-free to this day. My health has improved in so many other ways too...which was recently confirmed when I got my bloodwork results back. I've also lost a reasonable amount of weight while doing this, and have so much more energy, and feel better on so many levels.


----------



## Taviddude (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome. 
I've wondered about juicing myself.


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 12, 2013)

I think thats beautiful, that this leaf got you away from corticosteroids like prednisone.
Its amazing what Cannabis can do, and its criminal what our society as a whole does to oppress that.
Did you chronicle your documentation and post it anywhere? 
I'd love to review the raw data, i mean it should be posted anyways just for the scientific community to have that much more data documented regarding this topic.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have the photos on my archive here locally, but I didn't post a running journal online. I posted comparison photos on Twitter, showing the difference in selected fingers/toes. 

I honestly found very little interest in the information when I was doing it...its only recently that CBD has come to light from people like Dr. Sanjay Gupta, etc...


----------



## Dhanvantari (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you juicing shade leaves, sugar leaves, trim or all of it? Just wondering the CBD content etc in the leaves.
I'll be doing this for my wife (MS, Lyme, seizures and head injury) when I have something to juice.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 24, 2013)

I love the idea of consuming raw cannabis but i believe using a juicer is a *very *inefficient method of doing so. 

The main problem is that cannabinoids (the actual medicine) are not water soluble and much of them can be lost due to getting stuck to the machine when juicing, especially at room temperature. Instead of using a juicer machine you should use a blender to make a smoothie from fresh leaves, stems and buds. Start with a little of your favorite fresh cold fruit juice, and a combination of fresh and frozen fruits or vegetables and your fresh cannabis. Keeping the mixture cold by using frozen fruit will prevent cannabinoids from sticking to the blender. The better it tastes, the more effective it will actually be. The terpenes and flavonoids of the fruit will actually make the cannabinoids from the cannabis more effective. Another great addition to the smoothie is hemp seeds, they &#8203;extremely rich in fiber, protein, vitamins/minerals and most important fatty acids. These fatty acids are essential for our bodies own natural endocannabinoid production.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dhanvantari said:


> Are you juicing shade leaves, sugar leaves, trim or all of it? Just wondering the CBD content etc in the leaves.
> I'll be doing this for my wife (MS, Lyme, seizures and head injury) when I have something to juice.


I mainly juice leaves in the juicer, as trichomes tend to gum up juicers. However, one could blend the flowers into a smoothie.

I prefer vaporizing my CBD flowers.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> I love the idea of consuming raw cannabis but i believe using a juicer is a *very *inefficient method of doing so.
> 
> The main problem is that cannabinoids (the actual medicine) are not water soluble and much of them can be lost due to getting stuck to the machine when juicing, especially at room temperature. Instead of using a juicer machine you should use a blender to make a smoothie from fresh leaves, stems and buds. Start with a little of your favorite fresh cold fruit juice, and a combination of fresh and frozen fruits or vegetables and your fresh cannabis. Keeping the mixture cold by using frozen fruit will prevent cannabinoids from sticking to the blender. The better it tastes, the more effective it will actually be. The terpenes and flavonoids of the fruit will actually make the cannabinoids from the cannabis more effective. Another great addition to the smoothie is hemp seeds, they &#8203;extremely rich in fiber, protein, vitamins/minerals and most important fatty acids. These fatty acids are essential for our bodies own natural endocannabinoid production.


I just go by what I sees in my own healing journey...and the healing power of juice, in general, is well established.

Not arguing that smoothies aren't great themselves...but juicing allows one to power pack nutrients into a glass, and by removing most of the pulp, gets processed in the bloodstream almost instantly, giving the body a break from digesting all that fiber to unlock all the nutrients.


----------



## Greengroove (Oct 22, 2013)

First of all I am happy for you @KineBoisin420!

I have some bad health problems myself; PSA (Psoriatic arthritis) and it's pretty bad. So far I have been on 4 different "biological" meds, and yada, yada, yada...
We heard it all before.

What I want to say is that I have been researching this matter a lot lately. I still have to get the "ingredients" to get the confirmations but:

Medical users apparently need CBD. We do not even want THC. Well maybe just a little.  So instead of searching the best strain with hi CBD why not just use industrial hemp instead?
If you need some THC you can mix hemp with a normal strain.
The reasoning here is... The plant can't produce both substances in hi doses. The trends in breeding lately were to maximize THC content and minimize CBD cause of its "negative" interaction with THC. So industrial hemp should in theory have hi doses of CBD.

As for the way to get the best out of the plant would be to make the oil like Rick Simpson does it.

Hope to get my hands on some flowers in about 3 months.

In the mean time I have ordered some special oil made from hemp flowers.
Fingers xed

All the best to ya'll


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 22, 2013)

KineBoisin420 said:


> I just go by what I sees in my own healing journey...and the healing power of juice, in general, is well established.
> 
> Not arguing that smoothies aren't great themselves...but juicing allows one to power pack nutrients into a glass, and by removing most of the pulp, gets processed in the bloodstream almost instantly, giving the body a break from digesting all that fiber to unlock all the nutrients.


I still insist that a juicer is inefficient when trying to extract oil base cannabinoids from plant material. As for "giving the body a break from digesting all that fiber", i've got news for you. You can't digest fiber! Fiber actually cleans the intestinal walls allowing your body to uptake the vitamins and nutrients you want faster and easier. I blender also does all the break down for you...



Greengroove said:


> First of all I am happy for you @KineBoisin420!
> 
> I have some bad health problems myself; PSA (Psoriatic arthritis) and it's pretty bad. So far I have been on 4 different "biological" meds, and yada, yada, yada...
> We heard it all before.
> ...


There are a couple big problems with hemp strains...

1. Just because it has roughly a 10:1 CBD to THC ratio, its still pretty low in CBD and very low in total cannabinoids.

2. Hemp strains are very hard to find (at least in the USA) compared to most strains. I have access to all sorts of elite rare clone only strains but i don't know anyone who has any hemp strains...

I do however believe that using hemp strains in part of a breeding program with high cannabinoid producing strains is a great way to create new high CBD strains.


----------



## Greengroove (Oct 23, 2013)

Getting hemp seeds here in the eu seems pretty easy. I should get some in December. I realize we have a long way to go. I'm just starting myself...
A problem is even the growers here don't really know exactly what's the contents in the plants. However I still think there's a future in this. Prob is I really don't want to be stoned all the time.

So for now I planted some CBD Nordle but I will be searching for more info and strains. And I'm planing to plant some hemp seeds in December.

Thanks for the tips about juicing and the blender and fibers. I believe you can do something like this with other fiber rich plants too. It is very important to clean the body from time to time.


----------



## nameno (Oct 23, 2013)

I need to know what the name of the disease,I have a god child on the same meds methotrexate (?) & predisone (?) can't spell today.
Thanks

@Kine420


----------



## lv2kat (Dec 31, 2013)

Appreciate the info I just started juicing about a month ago and am still not sure how much to take daily I juice with carrots apple etc and drink about 3 times a day I freeze the leaf juice in order to keep it fresh think I need to add more leaf to juice just not sure.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 5, 2014)

Psoriatic Arthritis.



nameno said:


> I need to know what the name of the disease,I have a god child on the same meds methotrexate (?) & predisone (?) can't spell today.
> Thanks
> 
> @Kine420


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think I can say I know your pain, brotha. I have PSA as well. 



Greengroove said:


> First of all I am happy for you @KineBoisin420!
> 
> I have some bad health problems myself; PSA (Psoriatic arthritis) and it's pretty bad. So far I have been on 4 different "biological" meds, and yada, yada, yada...
> We heard it all before.
> ...


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Greengroove said:


> Getting hemp seeds here in the eu seems pretty easy. I should get some in December. I realize we have a long way to go. I'm just starting myself...
> A problem is even the growers here don't really know exactly what's the contents in the plants. However I still think there's a future in this. Prob is I really don't want to be stoned all the time.
> 
> So for now I planted some CBD Nordle but I will be searching for more info and strains. And I'm planing to plant some hemp seeds in December.
> ...


I hear ya. When I was trying to source CBD rich strains, nobody really knew much about CBD, other than a very few people, including CBD-Crew guys, and Dr. Courtney. Even at the big dispensaries in Vancouver, they gave me strange looks when I would ask about sourcing CBD rich leaves and flowers.

For me, for maintenance, I think that the juicing of CBD-rich cannabis leaves is good in combination with a regular juicing regime, using the cannabis leaves, as you would another super green, like wheatgrass. I juice between 1-1.5L over the course of a day, mainly fresh green juices, with varieties of deep greens. I generally drink juices along with light meals, in case anybody was wondering. I do still eat...just WAY less packaged/institutional crap. 

On an aside, I've stopped all forms of vitamin supplementation, other than Vit. D (which I'll need as long as I live in this northern latitude).


----------



## Greengroove (Jan 6, 2014)

KineBoisin420 said:


> I think I can say I know your pain, brotha. I have PSA as well.


Me thinks I am following you but I am way behind. Don't wait for me. 

My main problem atm is the fact that the average humidity in the air has been around 90% for the past month... Also I am still without the CBDs.
Oh well summer's coming eventually.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ouch! Thats pretty humid! 

Hows the PsA this winter for you? If you're on Biologics, I can imagine that its pretty crappy going? 

I found that any application of CBD was helpful for me, whether juicing, inhalation, ingestion, etc..., I like the idea of whole plant usage. Inhaling or ingesting the flowers, juicing the leaves. 

But if you're waiting for CBD product, may I suggest a regular veggie juicing regime to you. There are other super greens other than cannabis, and I've found a number of combinations that make palatable but potent tonics, that has really helped crush resident inflammation in my system. If interested, I can give you some recipes. Its really been a night-and-day difference, for me. Not sure how it will help others, but hey, may be worth a try.


----------



## Greengroove (Jan 7, 2014)

I was on biologicals before (Embrel, Humira, Remicade, Simponi). I have dropped almost all medication since I started eating cannabis. My health was slowly getting much better before the humidity came in. It didn't really help with psoriasis but I was almost able to walk normally without any meds at all. Even the blood tests showed improvement. I was and still am amazed. And this was with a normal strain! Now I am taking a very low dose of anti rheumatic meds along with cannabis.

Overall and considering the weather I think I'm still doing pretty good. I am taking much less meds than I would "normally". The psoriasis is pretty much inactive. It's there but it's not getting worse.

It's really hard to say what's going on because I have been on so many different meds before. Keeping track and order without a journal is not easy. I have to say that some of the biological meds were very effective for a time. Had some strange side effects tho. Humira had no effect at all, Remicade had a devastating effect on some muscles. For example I wasn't able to lift 1 kilogram with one hand at a point... And Simponi I'm not even sure what that did. Nothing good that's sure. Embrel was the best but was the most annoying to apply. Not to mention Methotrexate.

I have tried many different herbs, teas, tinctures. Nothing really helped. I'm going to try turmeric now. Seems this can be easily mixed with cannabutter as well.
Please I am very interested in any good advice or recipies and I am really happy I have stumbled upon this thread. 

Thank you KineBoisin420


----------



## jujubee (Jan 7, 2014)

What brand/model juicer do you use?


----------



## endpro (Jan 7, 2014)

To get more effect from juicing, blend your juice with coconut oil before consuming, but never heat it.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 8, 2014)

jujubee said:


> What brand/model juicer do you use?


I've tried a number of juicers over the years, and am currently rocking out the Jay Kordich PGP juicer. I like it because it juices greens as well as hard veggies, makes nut milks, and is a breeze to clean up afterwards. That said, I don't really promote any specific brand/model of juicer, as I've always felt that the best juicer for any person is the one they'll use every day. I've seen good juicers from Omega, Hurom, Kuvings, Breville, and others. But no juicers are perfect...each has their own set of pros & cons.

If you plan on mainly juicing cannabis leaves or other greens, I'd recommend an auger-styled masticating juicer, as it tends to get more liquid out, and preserves the delicate enzymes and phyto-nutrients/cannabinoids better than high-RPM centrifugal machines. If you go with a centrifugal juicer (they are cheaper to buy), be sure to buy one that spins at less than 6000RPM.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 8, 2014)

endpro said:


> To get more effect from juicing, blend your juice with coconut oil before consuming, but never heat it.


Yes, coconut oil is nice to use in things, although I don't add it to juices. Its nice in smoothies, tho!


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jan 8, 2014)

Brings a tear to my eye man. That is beautiful ! Prednisone really F'd me up as a kid, stunted my growth and gained a lot of weight. I'm so happy to hear you are getting better ! Hats off to you !!!!!


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 8, 2014)

Greengroove said:


> I was on biologicals before (Embrel, Humira, Remicade, Simponi). I have dropped almost all medication since I started eating cannabis. My health was slowly getting much better before the humidity came in. It didn't really help with psoriasis but I was almost able to walk normally without any meds at all. Even the blood tests showed improvement. I was and still am amazed. And this was with a normal strain! Now I am taking a very low dose of anti rheumatic meds along with cannabis.
> 
> Overall and considering the weather I think I'm still doing pretty good. I am taking much less meds than I would "normally". The psoriasis is pretty much inactive. It's there but it's not getting worse.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you've had some success so far, from cannabis. I was using inhaled/ingested cannabis for many years alongside my meds, as part of my overall health plan, although I never started thinking about cannabis the way I do now, until after I watched the docu, "Leaf". I was basically thinking of cannabis primarily as pain-control, and was inhaling many oz's a month, to "hammer down" the symptoms of the disease somewhat. I do feel that it was helpful, as I didnt need to take as many opiates along with my anti-rheum meds. But I still got flareups and had to beat them back with yuckies, like MTX and Pred. But I hated my life, as those meds wreaked havoc on my system, and it was always a balance between their effectiveness and the side effects, which were quite strong for me. It wasnt until I got less than favourable bloodwork results while on MTX that I was jolted into trying to find a different solution than the current path I was on.

I've heard good things about Turmeric, and often use it in cooking. I have heard its great to add to certain juices.

If you're able to get your hands on a juicer, I would recommend some juice recipes to try...and these recipes are good as when you get a consistent source of CBD-rich leaves, you can add them into your juices, as you would any other greens. But even while you wait for your own steady supply of CBD-rich cannabis, you can be juicing combinations of veggies that may just improve your disease. 

For me, the pathway to healing my disease, was to first heal my gut/digestive system...working from an inside/out fashion. Once I was on the pathway to healing, the results just started coming in. And I've literally been 100% med-free, going on 3 years now. Before this, I've never been able to be 100% med-free, in over a decade of dealing with the disease.

Let me know...happy to share the recipes, hoping they may have similar effects on your disease as they have mine.


----------



## KineBoisin420 (Jan 8, 2014)

MOON SHINER said:


> Brings a tear to my eye man. That is beautiful ! Prednisone really F'd me up as a kid, stunted my growth and gained a lot of weight. I'm so happy to hear you are getting better ! Hats off to you !!!!!


Prednisone is nasty shit!


----------



## vanillahub (Feb 3, 2014)

For those wondering about a good juicer, I bought a manual masticating juicer that works great for cannabis. It was about $120 on Amazon. It's all cast & called the Hurricane. It gives my arm a good workout too! It clamps on a tabletop & was made for wheat grass but as I said is the shit for cannabis leaves too. I bought it & then got very sick with bronchitis & then was diagnosed with PSA to my surprise. So now that I'm well I putting that bitch into overdrive!


----------

